# PERÚ PUERTAS ADENTRO



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Básicamente este thread es para mostrar y conocer los lugares mas reconditos de nuestro país que no estamos acostumbrados a oír en la tv o en este mismo foro y por ende ver sus costumbres, apreciar su cultura y maravillarnos con sus paisajes.

Empiezo con zarumila - Tumbes



















Zarumilla tiene como capital a la provincia del mismo nombre, se encuentra ubicado a 25 Kms de la ciudad de Tumbes y a 4 kms del Distrito de Aguas Verdes.

En la provincia de Zarumilla se ha llevado acabo la histórica Batalla de Zarumilla, el 24 de Julio de 1941 donde muchos peruanos con gran sacrificio y amor a su patria sacrificaron sus vidas, dentro de ellos tenemos a don José Lishnner Tudela, Alipio Rosales Camacho e Hilario Carrasco, entre otros.

Zarumilla fue elevada a la categoría de provincia el 17 de Noviembre de 1942. Tiene una geografía única en su parte baja con sus Pantanos, Manglares y prominentes pampas.

La ciudad de Zarumilla se ha desarrollado en estrecha asociación con la actividad comercial, gracias a su cercanía de la frontera con Ecuador.





































Puerto 25 - Zarumilla

El Puerto 25 es un pequeño puerto de pescadores, ubicado en la zona de amortiguamiento del Santuario Nacional Los Manglares de Tumbes, en este lugar los pescadores vienen desarrollando actividades de ecoturismo como una manera de sustituir sus actividades extractivas de moluscos y crustáceos en el manglar.



















Si hablamos de naturaleza 

La vegetación consiste en un bosque tupido con árboles que superan los 30 metros. Los árboles más altos están cubiertos por epífitas (bromelias y orquídeas) y lianas. Hay plantas con hermosas flores, aunque no tan variadas como en el bosque tropical ecuatoriano.



Así como en el bosque seco ecuatorial, la fauna de esta ecorregión es de dos tipos: propia y de origen amazónico. Entre los mamíferos están el jaguar, el puma y el zorro costero. De las aves sobresalen la cigüeña, el cóndor real y el gavilán. Los ofidios más comunes son las boas y los coralillos. Asimismo, viven reptiles como la iguana y el cocodrilo americano, y anfibios como el sapo gigante. Este es el único lugar de la costa donde se puede encontrar monos y donde hasta hace pocos años vivió el oso de anteojos.










La idea es esa seguiré poniendo más


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Este thread suena interesante, pero te vas a dar un trabajazo, Sonali. De hecho que es interesante ver pequeñas localidades aunque lo más probable es que se te escapen varias. Saludos y suerte con el thread


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Bravazo, en Zarumilla está el puesto fronterizo, no se encuentra en Aguas Verdes, ya que los ciudadanos de Aguas verdes y Huaquillas pueden cruzar el puente libremente sin pasar por migraciones.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente tema.... como que me suena el nombre jajajaja...

Bueno ya sabes.. mucho ojooooooooooooo!!!!

Veamos cual será la siguiente ciudad casi casi desconocida en el foro que vas a mostrar!


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Interesante tu idea, no conocia nada sobre Zarumilla, ni de su rica flora y fauna.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La mayoría no conocíamos nada de Zarumilla. Buena iniciativa.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

muy buena idea, yo conosco muchos sitios ke no muchos habran escuchado su nombre pero no tiene nada ke envidiar a los lugares "famosos"


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Asi es hay muchos sitios de los que no tenemos ni una mínima idea y esa es la idea del tema... dar a conocer a los demas cada rincón del Perú. Gracias por recibir de tan buena manera el tema.

Ahora bajamos kilometros hasta... Lucanas - Ayacucho










La provincia de Lucanas es atravesada de este a oeste por la cordillera del Huanzo, que toma sucesivamente los nombres de Yauriviri, Huieso y Huancao-pampa. Conformada por 21 distritos y su capital Puquio.














































La plaza en Puquio




























Aquí una forma desordenada en que crece la ciudad.





























Costumbres:

SEQUIA: 

Es una fiesta costumbrista que se da en agradecimiento y pleitéela al Wamani (cerros) y Yakumama (agua) es una conmemoración desde tiempos inmemoriales cubiertos de una tradición única y milenaria donde participan las cuatro comunidades de Puquio : Ccayao - Pichccachuri - Chaupi - Ccollana, lo celebran en la primera quincena de agosto y Ccollana a mitad del mes de setiembre. se inicia un miércoles y termina el lunes de la semana entrante. Es una de las tradiciones de cultura ancestral de vivencia cultural en relación del hombre con la naturaleza esta acción nos expresa claramente que la naturaleza es fuente de vida y al mismo tiempo fuente de saber humano. 



















Y por supuesto:

Pampa Galeras


Es el principal centro para la conservación de la vicuña en el Perú... Este grácil camélido silvestre está adaptado al frío intenso de la puna y es símbolo de nuestra riqueza animal... su vellón produce la lana más fina del mundo. 

Fue creada 1967, es una famosa zona de recuperación de la vicuña. Ubicada en la provincia de Lucanas, departamento de Ayacucho, es de 6 500 Ha, pero su zona de influencia abarca más de 60 000 Ha y comprende a un considerable grupo de comunidades campesinas; la Reserva propiamente dicha comprende tierras de propiedad de la comunidad campesina de Lucanas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buena iniciativa señorita casi ON ! Se ve grande el pueblo de Lucanas, solo lo conocia en mapa, pero ahora ya veo como es, gracias...


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

este tema promete... se ve muy bien zarumilla...

yo conozco varios pueblitos de cusco q nadie se imagina


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonito Puquio.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Muy buen thread, aunque me sumo a la incertidumbre del tremendo trabajo que significará mantener el thread con vida, son muchísimos los lugares que no tienen mucha difusión en nuestro país, conseguir fotos de esos lugares será un poco dificultuoso, pero aplaudo la buena iniciativa, saludos.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Buenas imágenes de Puquio, recuerdo la carretera que serpentea la colina y te va mostrando el pueblo de distintos ángulos, aunque despierta cierta ansiedad el dar vueltas y vueltas y avanzar casi nada para llegar al pueblo.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Yo creo que los lugares de nuestro Perú nos serán desconocidos de acuerdo al lugar en donde hayamos nacido y crecido, para un norteño Zarumilla no será muy desconocida, y de seguro que Puquio lo será más, y por en cambio para alguien del centro Puquio será más conocido que Zarumilla.

En todo caso me parece bien que se muestren imágenes de aquellos lugares que muy pocas imágenes se pueden encontrar tanto en el foro como en toda la web, este thread sería algo así como el rincón de aquellos de los que muy poco podemos y tenemos la oportunidad de ver, saludos.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Puquio!! mis abuelos son de Lucanas, aunque la ciudad no es de mi agrado, es algo grande.
Lo mas bonito es el valle del Sondondo, con las cascadas de agua y los campos verdes con pastos. He ido una vez en toda mi vida pero puedo sentir el olor a humedad (es un olor fresco, frio, puro) de la neblina de ese día, realmente inolvidable. 
Gx por las fotos!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Zarumilla y Lucanas, solo he escuchado sus nombres y algunas cosillas x ahi, pero no sabìa nada mas ... la Catedral de Zarumilla se ve pintoresca, en cambio la de Puquio me gusta mas. 

Buena iniciativa, Salu2 ClauDia.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Siguiendo dentro de Ayacucho ahora me gustaría hacer un recorrido con uds por...

Huancasancos 










Fue creada el 20 de setiembre de 1984. Etimológicamente Huancasancos significa: Wanca: Sacerdote, Piedra larga, estatua, mole; Sanku: Ulpada, Pan Incaico y corresponde al Segundo Horizonte Cultural (Intermedio Tardío). Su capital es la ciudad de Sancos cuenta con cuatro distritos: Sancos como capital, Carapo, Sacsamarca y Santiago de Lucanamarca. 

A Huancasancos se le considera como el «Ombligo de la Cultura Chanka», cuya antigüedad oscila entre 100 a 1400 d.C. durante el siglo XV en la región central del Perú, habitaban grupos étnicos y ayllus, como los Huancas, Sancos, Lurinhuancas, Jananhuancas, Sausas, Huando, entre otros; quienes fueron llevados como mitimaes a diferentes lugares que avanzaron a otros horizontes geográficos. Habitaron estos lugares los grupos étnicos: Huancas y Sancos.


La capital de la provincia se encuentra a 3408 m.s.n.m.

Como llegar, Vías de Comunicación:

Huancasancos- Sacsamarca-Putaccasa-Pampa Galeras- Ica-Lima a 743 Km.* Huancasancos-Llauta-Palpa-Ica-Lima a 535 Km.* Huancasancos-Carapo-Circamarca- Ayacucho a 250 Km.* Huancasancos – Carapo a 15 Km.* Huancasancos – Lucanamarca a 24 Km.* Huancasancos – Sacsamarca a 10 Km.* Huancsasancos- Putaccasa-Chalhuamayo-Cayara-Huancapi-Cangallo-Ayacucho.* Lucanamarca-Waranqacancha-Cangallo Qasa- Córdova- Aquijes- Ica.* Huancasancos-Cangallo Qasa- Vilcanchos-Totos- Ayacucho.


Principales Festividades

Carnavales (febrero), Virgen de Encarnación (25 de marzo); Virgen de la Candelaria (2 de febrero); Apóstol Santiago y Felipe o fiesta del agua (24 de Julio); Qachua por los 4 ayllus (26 de julio); Virgen de la «O» Patrona de Huancasancos donde la festividad comienza el 8 de diciembre con las celebraciones de los cuatro ayllus: Jananhuanca, Huando, Sauja y Lurinhuanca. Termina el 18 de diciembre.


















































































La Catarata de COMALPAQCHA, que inspira a la Madre, fuente de vida, sin ella la vida se extinguiría. El hombre utiliza sus aguas para la irrigación de la zona. Esta catarata tranquilamente supera mas de 300 mts de altura 



















Entre sus danzas hay una que es la navidad de Huancasancos, como nace? 

Fue un gran movimiento indígena de compleja configuración en el Departamento de Ayacucho durante el siglo XVI ( 1564 y 1572) contra la invasión española, el rechazo del Dios Occidental que irrumpe en forma violenta la cosmovisión andina del hombre, la simbiosis que existía entre el hombre y la naturaleza, el nexo entre las Huacas y formas de vida ( los Apus Wamanis, la Tierra, el Sol, la Luna, el viento y todo cuanto estaba relacionada con la fertilidad de la ganadería y la agricultura). 

El nuevo orden era totalmente contrario y punitivo donde obliga recurrir al Huancasanquino a recurrir a sus Dioses tutelares para la expulsión de sus tierras porque ellos ya no buscaban el desarrollo social ni bienestar de la población sino estaban abocados a la búsqueda implacable del oro y plata, la imposición del cristianismo en forma violenta y el saqueo a los templos incas, etc.

Frente a ello surge la enfermedad del canto, del baile sincrónico y colectivo de pueblos enteros que invocaban a los HUACAS para que les ayudara expulsar de sus tierras a los españoles, para ello bailaban en forma irremediable al compás de la música del BAILE DE NAVIDAD en unos y en otros DANZA DE TIJERAS y tanto similares hoy desaparecidos hasta caer rendidos por el cansancio o la muerte y no lo hacían caso a nadie a nada a pesar que en forma violenta los españoles les obliga abandonar pero todo esfuerzo fue en vano, generando una preocupación al poder español al no poder controlarlos. 










como y que hicieron para generar la ciencia del Baile de Navidad?, Porque en la Época Republicana no se dio el apoyo y la difusión necesaria?.

Ciertas zonas donde pasan los caminos hay adoratorios donde el transeúnte brinda oración o una solicitud a los Apus Wamanis, a los Huacas para que de bendiciones y llegue sin contratiempos, sano y salvo a su destino ó sencillamente solicitaban que su ganadería se incremente y/o libre de enfermedades ( Fiesta de la Herranza). Estos adoratorios siempre estaba en ciertas zonas como ABRAS, Quebradas o Puquíos o zonas de bifurcación de caminos, allí en forma secreta practicaba el adoratorio sin que se enterara el poder inquisidor.

De esta manera mantenían vivos los lazos de identidad cultural y profundo respeto a sus costumbres tradicionales. Esta practica de rezar en estos sitios todavía continúan hasta hoy en día, donde el pasajero / transeúnte ofrece una ofrenda ( flores, coca, cigarrillo, aguardiente y otros insumos con profunda fé)


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

por mi parte no habia escuchado nada de estos.. se ven bien


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Editado se ve mejor.... que sigamos viendo ciudades así para conocer mejor nuestro país.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

que chevere, buena idea hacer un compendio de las pequeñas ciudades y polaciones poco conocidas en el foro,,, aunque advierto que hay miles por colocaren este hilo,, pra poder contribuir seria buneo que nos digas de dodne sacas esos mapas y utilizar el mismo formato..


----------

